# O bicho está pegando



## ALRM

Oi Rênata, estou com saudades também...não sumi, mas é que agora o *bicho tá pegando*...Estou trabalhando muito...Quase não paro em casa...Mas vamos marcar algo!!! Beijos... Valeria


----------



## Vanda

Olá ALMR, bem-vindo!

Aqui temos uma discussão anterior sobre o assunto.

_O bicho tá pegando_ significa que as coisas estão difíceis, que a situação está complicada.


----------



## galiza

Olá

"Bicho tá pegando" quer dizer que há dificuldades. Nao conheço uma expressao exactamente equivalente em espanhol, mas quando as coisas estao mal e se complicam ainda mais, os espanhóis dissem:

" Eramos pocos y parió la abuela" (tinhamos problemas e agora temos mais problemas)
" De Guatemala a guatepeor"
"Monto un circo y me crecen los enanos" ou simplesmente "me crecen los enanos" porque é uma expressao tao empregue que toda a gente conhece a primeira parte da sentença...

No foro só espanhol há um post de expressoes fraseológicas " las expresiones más graciosas del español" se calhar lá encontra o que procura...

Um beijo


----------



## pgbonino

Olá... que significado teria em espanhol a expresão "o bicho está pegando"

obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Já temos algumas discussões sobre a expressão. Veja acima do seu post as respostas.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

galiza said:


> " De Guatemala a guatepeor"


 
 Odeio essa.


----------



## uchi.m

galiza said:


> " De Guatemala a guatepeor"



Coitado dos guatemaltecas


----------



## Amparito

Hola, 
Escuché la expresión "o bicho vai pegar" en Salvador de bahía, creo entender que se refiere a que alguna situación se va a complicar, pero no estoy segura, alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## Mangato

la cosa se va a liar,  se va a armar...


----------



## willy2008

si el sentido es como dice mangato ,pero el termino viene de " o bicho papaõ" (papaõ) es lo que aca se llama papilla ,la comida de los bebes,y la exprecion o bicho vai pegar es como cuando nosotros le decimos a los niños "come o viene el cuco".Espero haber esclarecido algo.


----------



## Amparito

No sé si viene de bicho papao... Puede que tenga que ver con una expresión más larga que dice algo como "si caminas te alcanza y si corres se te pega?" no la recuerdo bien en portugues. gracias


----------



## Benvindo

Amparito said:


> Hola,
> Escuché la expresión "o bicho vai pegar" en Salvador de bahía, creo entender que se refiere a que alguna situación se va a complicar, pero no estoy segura, alguien puede ayudarme?



- - -
Olá, Amparito, sim, a sua compreensão está correta, a expressão significa exatamente isso: uma situação que está na iminência de ficar extremamente complicada, fora do controle, ou da qual se antecipam consequências muito nefastas (se bem que nem sempre conhecidas de antemão).


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi gente.

Já tínhamos um fio do assunto. Vejan aqui e aqui.

Tchau!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Amparito said:


> No sé si viene de bicho papao... Puede que tenga que ver con una expresión más larga que dice algo como "si caminas te alcanza y si corres se te pega?" no la recuerdo bien en portugues. gracias


O ditado em português é:
Se ficar o bicho come, se correr o bicho pega.

Entretanto, não creio que a expressão "o bicho vai pegar" tenha vindo deste ditado...pois a moral do ditado acima é que existe uma situação na qual não há solução aparente (impasse) e a expressão teria um significado de que a situação vai piorar e rapidamente....


----------



## dprako

galiza said:


> Olá
> 
> "Bicho tá pegando" quer dizer que há dificuldades. Nao conheço uma expressao exactamente equivalente em espanhol, mas quando as coisas estao mal e se complicam ainda mais, os espanhóis dissem:
> 
> " Eramos pocos y parió la abuela" (tinhamos problemas e agora temos mais problemas)
> " De Guatemala a guatepeor"
> "Monto un circo y me crecen los enanos" ou simplesmente "me crecen los enanos" porque é uma expressao tao empregue que toda a gente conhece a primeira parte da sentença...
> 
> No foro só espanhol há um post de expressoes fraseológicas " las expresiones más graciosas del español" se calhar lá encontra o que procura...
> 
> Um beijo



Oi!

Sei que o tema é velho, mas só quero fazer um aporte da Costa Rica. Nós aquí temos uma expresão muito equivalente, é "se puso fea", e quer dizer a mesma coisa que "o bicho pegou".

Saludos!


----------



## swift

dprako said:


> só quero fazer um aporte da Costa Rica. Nós aquí temos uma expresão muito equivalente, é "se puso fea", e quer dizer a mesma coisa que "o bicho pegou"


 Se puso fea la cosa _o_ se puso negra la cosa _o _la cosa está peluda.

Saludos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

swift said:


> Se puso fea la cosa _o_ se puso negra la cosa _o _la cosa está peluda.
> 
> Saludos.



La cosa se está poniendo color de hormiga.


----------



## leopard_chile86

A contribuição: No Chile há uma frase semelhante. Seria:"Va a quedar la cagada" (o como se fala no Chile, _la cagá_) Outro no mesmo estilo é: va a quedar la zorra (nao é uma expressão do contexto tabu ou vulgar,  mas vem de uma história que ocorreu em um bar no sul da cidade de Coronel, antiga terra natal de mineiros de carvão de pedra . Aconteceu que em uma noite, uma mãe farra saiu e desencadeou uma briga acirrada, com muitas vítimas e danos graves no bar, eo site em questão foi chamado La Zorra (a Raposa, en vuestra lengua materna). E esta última frase foi cunhada, comparável ao "agora o bicho vai pegar". Muito obrigado, cumprimentos de Santiago de Chile


----------

